# What a Deal! {Merged with "Gift of Time' thread}



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2009)

Did all you owners get this today? (Or am I late?)

As a Marriott Vacation Club® Owner, we are extending you the “Gift of Time,” a special invitation to experience seven spectacular resorts at special Owner rates. With availability in the mountains, the deserts and the beach, 2009 will be a great year to explore new sites or get better acquainted with a familiar place.

This is extra time available for occupancy over and above the week(s) you own. See below for details.

As a valued Owner, we are pleased to make this time available to you for a low nightly maintenance fee, depending on the villa size and the selection of either a
4-, 5- or 7-night vacation. Each villa will receive a complimentary departure clean and you may elect to receive a daily tidy clean for a minimal fee.

To check for availability and confirm your reservation, please click on the resort name below:

Marriott’s Grand Chateau®
5/4/09 – 10/1/09

Monday Arrival
4 Night Stay 
1-Bedroom Villa	
$399 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa 	
$499 plus tax


Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas
4/19/09 – 11/12/09

Sunday Arrival
5 Night Stay
1-Bedroom Villa
$400 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa
$750 plus tax


Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II
4/19/09 – 12/17/09

Sunday Arrival
5 Night Stay
1-Bedroom Villa
$350 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa
$650 plus tax


Marriott’s Shadow Ridge
4/19/09 – 11/20/09

Monday Arrival
5-Night Stay
1-Bedroom Villa
$380 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa
$700 plus tax


Marriott’s Canyon Villas
5/1/09 – 12/23/09

Arrival 7 Days a Week
1-Bedroom Villa
5-Night Stay
$360 plus tax

7-Night Stay
$475 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa
5-Night Stay
$675 plus tax

7-Night Stay
$920 plus tax


Marriott’s Timber Lodge®
4/13/09 – 6/19/09

Monday Arrival
4-Night Stay

Fri. – Sun. Arrival
7-Night Stay
1-Bedroom Villa
$475 plus tax

$775 plus tax

2-Bedroom Villa

$575 plus tax

$975 plus tax


Marriott’s Newport Coast®
9/6/09 – 1/2/10

Monday Arrival
4-Night Stay
$499 plus tax

Fri. – Sun. Arrival
7-Night Stay
2-Bedroom Villa
$699 plus tax


Please note that this is a limited-time offer and prices do not include applicable occupancy taxes. We urge you to act now as availability is limited. Travel must be booked by March 20, 2009.

We hope you enjoy the Gift of Time


Please note: All maintenance fees must be current in order to take advantage of this offer. Gift of Time reservations cannot be canceled, changed, listed for rent, split, locked off, traded for Marriott Rewards® points, or deposited and/or exchanged with Interval International® or any other exchange company.

This offer is good for travel between April 13, 2009 – January 2, 2010 at participating sites for the

dates listed above. Blackout dates apply based upon availability. This offer is not valid in conjunction

with any other promotion. Employees of Marriott International Inc., its affiliated companies and their

immediate families are ineligible for this offer.


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not received this.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2009)

KathyPet said:


> I have not received this.



Ditto.  We have not rec'd this notice as of 2/22/2009.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 21, 2009)

I got this, and I thought the pricing was pretty good.  Problem is, I don't want to go to any of those resorts at the times they are offering.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 22, 2009)

I received it too and it is a good deal.  I believe it is lower than some of the maintenance fees.     Not so good for people who own a timeshare there.  JMHO.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 22, 2009)

I received a similar offer but it was for east coast locations.

Maybe they offering them based upon where you live and your ease to reach the resorts via car if need be (to save on airfare expenses).


----------



## kjd (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't think of a ligitimate reason why these lower rental prices would work against the owners of these timeshares.  The rental days are mostly off-season due to weather concerns.  If someone wants to pay $650 for a week in the desert when it's 110-120 degrees so be it.

The only possible downside could be the extra wear and tear on units that would otherwise be vacant during those times.  However, that's stretching it.  For those owners vacationing at that time, the extra people might help keep the resort operating all of its' facilities.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 22, 2009)

kjd said:


> I can't think of a ligitimate reason why these lower rental prices would work against the owners of these timeshares. The rental days are mostly off-season due to weather concerns. If someone wants to pay $650 for a week in the desert when it's 110-120 degrees so be it.
> 
> The only possible downside could be the extra wear and tear on units that would otherwise be vacant during those times. However, that's stretching it. For those owners vacationing at that time, the extra people might help keep the resort operating all of its' facilities.


The owners, who go these months, pay the same maintenance fees as other owners during the year as far as I know. However, they seem to be units that the Marriott still owns so they can discount the prices, if they want to. Owners do too because it is a sign of the time nowadays. Timesharing is no longer a bargain at the moment. 

Here is another question, who pays for the wear and tear of the units if the Marriott still owns them? Are there separate accounts when the bills come in? Who pays the money for the wear and tear of the units when it was rented while the Marriott owned the units but they have been sold since then? Do they still pay a percentage of the refurbishing cost or not? Does anyone here know the answer to this question?

We own at an independent resort and all the rents collected go to the owners' pot which I find only fair but here you have the Marriott in the picture as long as their name is on the building but I hope that they carry the burden too of the costs of renting as units do suffer wear and tear. JMHO.


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2009)

*Newport Coast Villas*



kjd said:


> I can't think of a ligitimate reason why these lower rental prices would work against the owners of these timeshares.  The rental days are mostly off-season due to weather concerns.  If someone wants to pay $650 for a week in the desert when it's 110-120 degrees so be it.
> 
> The only possible downside could be the extra wear and tear on units that would otherwise be vacant during those times.  However, that's stretching it.  For those owners vacationing at that time, the extra people might help keep the resort operating all of its' facilities.



When it comes to Marriott's Newport Coast Villas, I think there is cause for concern.  It's not in the desert, but on the coast.  The time available for these rates runs from early September to early January.  This is platinum time...and you can rent for 7 nights for $699.  That's only $100 a night for a 2 bedroom villa in one of the most spectacular locations on the entire Southern California coastline.  

The new Resort at Pelican Hill which is located directly across the street from the Marriott charges $2200 PER NIGHT for a 2 bedroom villa in September.  http://www.pelicanhillatnewportcoast.com/ 

Obviously, Marriott is hurting.  They aren't giving deals like this out of the goodness of their heart.  It's good for Marriott to get some money for these weeks, but it's not helpful to platinum owners who may want/need to rent or sell.

Steve


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 22, 2009)

II had getaways at NCV last fall (November weeks & can't recall other times) for less than these prices. My BIL reserved a getaway at NCV in early Nov. for $539 plus tax. Even with tax it was under $600!

I assume these were weeks that II obtained from Marriott.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't received any of these offers.


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 23, 2009)

*Gift of Time*

Just received an email for Gift of Time reservations at 7 different resorts. Does anyone know if you can make reservations for guests under this offer? There are all sorts of restrictions, but it doesn't specifically state anything about putting a guest name on the res. There's also no phone number or email to ask questions.

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## davemy (Feb 23, 2009)

What Resorts?


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 23, 2009)

Grand Chateau, Desert Springs I and II, Shadow Ridge, Canyon Villas, Timber Lodge, and Newport Coast. There are different date ranges for each resort with 4, 5, and 7 night stays. For example, Timber Lodge is available mid-April through mid-June for $775 for a 1 bdrm villa, $975 for a 2 bdrm.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 23, 2009)

Are the Florida resorts included? I have been waiting for an e-mail about the GOT for a couple of weeks now. We took advantage of it a few years ago and would like to do so again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2009)

The first post in this thread has all the details.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91825


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks - I did a quick search on recent posting titles, but obviously didn't catch "What a Deal!" was about the GOT.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 24, 2009)

*Easst Coast?*

What is the offer for East Coast Locations?




TheTimeTraveler said:


> I received a similar offer but it was for east coast locations.
> 
> Maybe they offering them based upon where you live and your ease to reach the resorts via car if need be (to save on airfare expenses).


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> .... The new Resort at Pelican Hill which is located directly across the street from the Marriott charges $2200 PER NIGHT for a 2 bedroom villa in September.  http://www.pelicanhillatnewportcoast.com/  ....




Yeah, and it's probablty vacant and on auction block.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 24, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> II had getaways at NCV last fall (November weeks & can't recall other times) for less than these prices. My BIL reserved a getaway at NCV in early Nov. for $539 plus tax. Even with tax it was under $600!
> 
> I assume these were weeks that II obtained from Marriott.



Ditto on DSV1 and 2, II Getaways are better deals.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a question - the offer refers to 1BR villas and 2BR villas.  There is nothing that says "studio" or "efficiency."

I'd hate to reserve what I think is a 1BR Master unit and then find myself in an efficiency on arrival.

Can anyone confirm if these are *true 1BR Master* units that are being offered?

I was also surprised, but the offer does not say that a timeshare tour is required.  Am I wrong about that?


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 24, 2009)

GetawaysRus said:


> I have a question - the offer refers to 1BR villas and 2BR villas.  There is nothing that says "studio" or "efficiency."
> 
> I'd hate to reserve what I think is a 1BR Master unit and then find myself in an efficiency on arrival.
> 
> ...



When you click through on the resort links, it takes you to the Marriott booking page for the resort and pulls up listings for full 1 or 2 bdrm units. I'm pretty confident you get what it states.

If this works like the usual GOT, you get an inexpensive week's stay where they can "gently remind" you to stop by the timeshare office and take a tour. But there's no obligation to do it as part of the deal. The only difference I see here is that it can't be exchanged, which I've done in the past.

If anyone finds the answer about whether you can add a guest to the res, let me know!


----------



## shellbelle (Feb 24, 2009)

We just booked one of these weeks @ NCV. :whoopie: That left me free to trade my MSW in to WKORV in December. DH and the kids are all doin' the happy dance! :whoopie:


----------



## davemy (Feb 24, 2009)

I just check into this because i did not get this email. Marriott said you only got this promotion, if you lived in a certain state!!! I guess new york was not on the list?


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> We just booked one of these weeks @ NCV. :whoopie: That left me free to trade my MSW in to WKORV in December. DH and the kids are all doin' the happy dance! :whoopie:



Wow, great trade! You were able to get a Dec. week at WKORV this far in advance with your MSW? Isn't that a MSW bronze? 2 bedroom?

I always lock-off my MSW and use it for trades during Flexchange. Maybe I should deposit the whole 2 bedroom unit if you can get exchanges like that!


----------



## Corky (Feb 24, 2009)

Why are New Yorkers getting the razberry from Marriott?  I didn't receive the email offer either but did the last time it was offered.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 24, 2009)

Corky said:


> Why are New Yorkers getting the razberry from Marriott?  I didn't receive the email offer either but did the last time it was offered.



That is pretty amusing.  I live in California, and I received the offer.  I'm pretty sure that Marriott is hoping that I buy another week.  They forget, however, that the California state government just decided within the past week to raise the California sales tax, car registration fees, and our state income taxes.  Politics aside (and I know that discussion of politics on TUG is not kosher), we Californians may not be in a position to purchase additional timeshares.  I'll be sending those dollars to the state instead.


----------



## pvangordon (Feb 25, 2009)

FYI - I checked with my advisor about putting guests on the res. He said I could, but best to check with the resort to see if I can do it to make sure it flies. Basically these are intended solely for timeshare owners, so be careful if you try to book for a friend.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 25, 2009)

I live in CA, and I also got the email to all 7 resorts around here. We will pass on this offer this year..

I am not sure what the difference is between this offer and the gateways, but on this offer you buy from Marriott, so you also get your points if you pay with the VISA, and the difference in price might be worth it.
J


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just received my email last night. Same 7 resorts.

Question:
*Can I book a unit for guests if I do not go myself?*


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 27, 2009)

*Revised?*

I received a "revised"version this morning, but I can't seem to find anything different from the original notice.  ????


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 27, 2009)

Jaybee,
Me 2. But I do not see any difference. I don't have the other email to compare  I wish there was another resort except Newport Coast that had the new year's week!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> I received a "revised"version this morning, but I can't seem to find anything different from the original notice. ????


Aren't prices lower or am I imaging it.  I should have kept the other email to compare.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 27, 2009)

Found my old email. The offer is the same (price, dates, resorts). Maybe is a new marketing tactic.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 27, 2009)

The only difference is that they changed Shadow Ridge from Monday arrival to Sunday arrival.  Everything else is the same.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Well,I was checking for changes in the dates, or prices, and didn't notice they had 4/19 as a Monday, instead of a Sunday. Thanks, Hoc


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 1, 2009)

A similar email was sent late 2008.  Dates are also avail in the Spring 2009 for the Gift of Time for about $100 less/week at NCV as compared to the Fall/Winter 2009. 

 II Getaways were avail. for less in late Oct.- Nov. 2008, about $550/ week with no taxes.

The Gift of Time offers a much wider date range and check in on Fri-Sun or Mon. for 4 nites! 

Great deal!!

Thanks for the post, it alerted me to check through my deleted email that I didn't read!!


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 9, 2009)

*Uninformed Marriott Employees?*

I used the Chat feature on the Marriott website this morning, to ask how to check availability for the GOT for NCV, and was told there was nothing available there for this year.  Then, he told me that NCV was not available with the Gift of Time. I said it was on my list, and he said, "Well, it's not on MY list!"
He gave me another number to call, and I got a 4 night reservation for November.  We just love being in the Newport area, so we're looking forward to that.  
As others have said,  don't trust the first answer you get from a phone call to Marriott!


----------



## kmij (Mar 9, 2009)

*something against MN*

guess that marriott doesn't like miinesotans either, as we are multiple week owners and never got the GOT offer.
i do think some of the prices are comparable to the getaway offers.
have a great time at NCV!


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 18, 2009)

*New Gift of Time offer*

Here is the latest received from marriott last night.  I checked the DSV calendar, and they are correct. There is a week 53 for only these dates listed.  



> Because of a special occurrence in our timeshare calendar this year, Marriott Vacation Club International has the ability to offer an extra week at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I & II—a premium week during the holiday season.
> 
> This is an extra week available for occupancy, over and above the week(s) you own. You can even reserve multiple villas.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBRES1 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Gift of time*

I just got the offer today.
My offer is for my home resort Ocean Pointe , and is for a 12-31-09 check in date only.


Here is my offer

Villa Size & View Chk-in Date Chk-out Date Price 
2BR / 2BA Ocean Side 12/31/09 1/7/10 $1,050 
2BR / 2BA Ocean Front $1,150 
3BR / 3BA Ocean Front $1,250 

Please note this is a special, limited-time offer. We urge you to act now, as availability is extremely limited.

Please note: All maintenance fees must be current in order to take advantage of this offer. Gift of Time reservations cannot be canceled, changed, listed for rent, split, locked-off into separate units, traded for Marriott Rewards® points, deposited and/or exchanged with Interval International® or any other exchange company. Please note this offer is based on availability.


What gets me is that I can only use the week, I can not deposit it into II.

Is this new ?
The last time I was able to deposit my week with II.

Jim Breslin


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 18, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Here is the latest received from marriott last night.  I checked the DSV calendar, and they are correct. There is a week 53 for only these dates listed.



Wow, that is expensive.
I would wait till an II Getaway came available or if you had an AC to use.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> Wow, that is expensive.
> I would wait till an II Getaway came available or if you had an AC to use.




I agree that it is expensive. You most likely will not see a week 53 2BR show up as a Getaway. That week is second only to Feb and March weeks in demand.

This deal would be MUCH better if they let you split or trade the week.
IMO


----------



## Sunbum (Mar 18, 2009)

We were allowed to deposit to I.I. last time. And we only paid $750 for a 2 bdrm at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## calgal (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to alert folks that the original GOT offer posted, for the 7 Western resorts, expires tomorrow. Today I reserved 2 units for New Years week at NCV, so they are still available.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shh...I am still able to pull up the GOT specials as of this afternoon.  Maybe they are extending the deadline.


----------



## potchak (Mar 21, 2009)

North Carolina was one of the states razberried too. Oh well, didn't have the money anyway with DH out of work.


----------



## Sunbum (Mar 21, 2009)

Has any one else been offered the GOT for the East coast resorts?


----------

